# Lab English Setter Mix



## flighthunter

Just picked up my first hunting dog from the waterfowl festival over the weekend. There was a breeder there that had a mistake litter of Lab (mother) English Setter (father) puppies. Anyone ever hear of this mix before. I hope to have him out retrieving for next year, he's only 5 weeks now. Any tips on good training books will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shlwego

Interesting genetics..... Were both parents from "hunting lines" in their respective breeds? If so, and you get a strong dose of both, you might just have yourself a really versatile hunting dog! A duck dog in the a.m., and a pointer in the field later in the day!


----------



## layedout

Its a Settador


Were those the ones for 150? If so the pups looked good, the wife wanted one, but i wan't budgin.

Good luck with the pup!


----------



## Mike L

Well ?.......You get a new pup and don't post a pic ? What's up with that ?........:yikes:


----------



## flighthunter

At work right now, will get pics up later tonight, Layedout...you got it.


----------



## just ducky

I'm a setter guy, and I've GOTTA see the pics :lol: This has got to be one good looking son of a....

My purebred setter loves water. I haven't taken him duck hunting because my wife would kill me if his pretty "feathers" got muddy....wimp *** dog


----------



## ScavengerMan

flighthunter said:


> Just picked up my first hunting dog from the waterfowl festival over the weekend. There was a breeder there that had a mistake litter of Lab (mother) English Setter (father) puppies. Anyone ever hear of this mix before. I hope to have him out retrieving for next year, he's only 5 weeks now. Any tips on good training books will be greatly appreciated.



Two very fine breeds on their own. Who knows, you might just get lucky. Looking forward to seeing pics....


----------



## CampBamf

Hmmm. there is always someone selling " mistake puppies" I think its folks trying to pull off a science project. Though I bought a "project puppy" 6 years ago from a rather looked down upon breeder ( ya you know the one that sells setter/pointer mix) and I have to say I hit the jackpot. 6yrs and a couple thousand birds later she is one of the best dogs I have hunted behind. Though you take a chance with these " project" dogs sometimes they work out. But my guess is that most of the time it doesnt happen that way. Enjoy your pup thats what matter anyway.


----------



## kmoney14

I've got a aussie and setter mix thats 4 months old and he is pointing doves in the back yard, and I've also got a lab and springer mix and I think he would rather live in the water then the house... so a lab and a setter should be a pretty good dog. Both of them were mistake litters just so everyone knows.


----------



## timbergsp

Did you get the pup from Lynn Jenkins

Scott


----------



## smokem

I talked to them.. they got their original setter from Lynn years ago. They are now breeding Setters. Lynn had setter/labs last year at the festival. Good looking dogs. Like some of the other guys said... my wife fell in love with'em ... I wouldn't give in...:evilsmile


----------



## field-n-feathers

OK. You made me do it.


----------



## flighthunter

I apologize for not getting the pics up yet, got real busy last night, I will get some posted up here this evening. Someone else picked up one of the dogs and has pics posted on the upland site. Carl looks almost the exact same.


----------



## 10 ring

I got a pic on my cammera of my daughter holding one of the pups from the show but its not clear enough to post. Nice looking dogs. I have a setter in one kennel and a lap in the other at home, but there are both males....that wont work:xzicon_sm


----------



## flighthunter

Here are the pics of Carl, not sure if this will work though.


----------



## flighthunter

Sorry don't know how to post pics in threads, I have three pics in my e-mail if someone would like to let me know how.


----------



## flighthunter

not sure how to post pics in the thread, I have them in my e-mail box if someone wants to tell me how.


----------



## layedout

flighthunter said:


> not sure how to post pics in the thread, I have them in my e-mail box if someone wants to tell me how.


 
I can't remember, i think you have to put them on something like photobucket. shoot me the pics and i will put them up



[email protected]


----------



## flighthunter

Hey guys, digging this old thread up. I see I never posted a pic of my pup when I first got him. Well, he's 6 now and I have a couple from this season (two different hunts). Don't want you guys to think I brought different outfits for the photo shoot. 















To say the least, this guy has surpassed my expectations for a $150 dog.


----------



## flighthunter

And some puppy pics I found.


----------

